# الآن ترسموا الprofile وتشربوا الشاى يا اخوة



## عبدالباقى الامين (12 أبريل 2009)

الآن ترسمو البروفايل. بعدد 2 lisp وملف اكسل بكل سهوله وآسف جدا للتأخير عنكم. وأسألكم الدعاء


----------



## محمدالشبروي (12 أبريل 2009)

ممكن شرح ولو بسيط اخي الكريم


----------



## محمدالشبروي (12 أبريل 2009)

وشكراعلي مجهودك اخي الكريم


----------



## مهندس رواوص (12 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم اخي عبدالباقي . وياريت لو ترفق شرح للموضع وبارك الله فيك


----------



## garary (12 أبريل 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (12 أبريل 2009)

اولا اعملوا تقييم للموضوع مافى ولا حد عمل تقييم


----------



## abdolkadr (12 أبريل 2009)

تكرم اعيونك احلا تقييم


----------



## سامح سمير عبد الظاهر (13 أبريل 2009)

مشكور يا أخى وهو محاولة جادة ولكن وضع المنحنيات الرأسية والتصميمى ضعيف جدا فلا يحتوى الناتج على أى وصف للمنحنيات الرأسية 
ايضا متقيد فى المحور الرأسى بارتفاع 30 متر ماذا لو كان عندى فروق مناسيب اكبر من ذلك


----------



## عبدو99 (13 أبريل 2009)

عبد الباقى الله يديك العافية


----------



## محمدالشوربجي (13 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا
ممكن شرح بسيط


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (13 أبريل 2009)

الاخ سامح سمير السلام عليكم الظاهر انك ماجربته مظبوط , يعطيك كل شىء قيم الميول ومعلومات كامله عن المنحنيات يعنى تعريف شامل جرب ثانى قبل ان تحكم .وجزاك الله خير


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (13 أبريل 2009)

وهل يوجد فى الدنيا ردميات بعمق 30 متر لو عندك ارفعها الآن لنراها


----------



## الهندسي 80 (14 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## ريان الموسى (14 أبريل 2009)

مشكور ورحمه الله واللديك بس ممكن شرح للبرنامج


----------



## الشوبكي اس (16 أبريل 2009)

مشكور جدا علي اهتمامك ومجهودك العظيم لكي نستفيد 
ممكن شرح للبرنامج


----------



## الحاج فوزي البنا (17 أبريل 2009)

بجد
الله ينور عليك
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## اصيل الحمداني (17 أبريل 2009)

شكرا شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خير جزاء. بلكي شويه شرح مقبول صفحتين شرح واذا ماكو سطرين:63:


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (17 أبريل 2009)

ربنا يكرمكم ويجزيكم الف خير ويمتعكم بالصحه والعافيه


----------



## حسام يونس (19 أبريل 2009)

لا تبخل علينا بالشرح اخي عبد الباقي 
الله يجزاك خير


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (20 أبريل 2009)

شرح برامج ال lisp الخاص بالطرق:-
- من ملف الاكسل , تجد محطات مرفوقه بمناسيب على هيئة الفاصله ( العمود الاخضر ), اعمل نسخ لذلك العمود
- افتح الاتوكاد حمل ال( lisp ( po for profile 
- انظر للمناسيب واعمل مقارنه بين اكبر منسوب واقل منسوب وذلك لكتابة الديتم ( datum ) مثلا 0,90 عندما يسألك عن الديتم اكتب صفر ثم فاصله ثم الديتم ثم انتر ثم يسالك عن الانتيرفال اى المسافات كل كم من الامتار ثم انتر 
- بعد ذلك بيسأل عن ال ngl اعمل لصق من جدول الاكسل .
حينها بيرسم الارض الطبيعيه بنفسه .
- التصميم: باستخدام اللسب الثانى vcs : حمله واكتب فى شريط الاوامر vcs اولا بسسألك عن الديتم اكتب نفس الديتم السابق ثم بيسألك عن بداية القريد اى بداية التصميم اهم شى تكتب الصفر ثم فاصله ثم المنسوب المراد التصميم منه ثم انتر بيسألك عن الip تبع المنحنيات الراسيه حدد ماتراه مناسبا اما محدب او مقعر ثم يسألك عن طول المنحنى ادخله ثم انتر وفى النهايه لآخر محطه مع المنسوب وعندما يسألك عن طول المنحنى اكتب صفر ثم انتر. والله ولى التوفيق وآسف للاطاله.


----------



## a1h1m1e1d2000 (27 أبريل 2009)

thanks alot my brother


----------



## المقترب (27 أبريل 2009)

بوركت ايها الكريم لكن عند اعطاء ال0والداتم يعطى رساله error: no function definition: ACET-STR-FORMAT
وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## المقترب (11 مايو 2009)

المقترب قال:


> بوركت ايها الكريم لكن عند اعطاء ال0والداتم يعطى رساله error: No function definition: Acet-str-format
> وبارك الله فيكم


اين الرد بوركتم

:78::79::76:


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (11 مايو 2009)

البرامج لايعطى رسائل خطأ حاول تجربته مرة اخرى


----------



## أبو ماجد (11 مايو 2009)

شكراً جزيلاً وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ali992 (11 مايو 2009)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير *


----------



## اصيل الحمداني (11 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز نتمنى لك دوام العطاء


----------



## سامح سمير عبد الظاهر (12 مايو 2009)

اخى عبد الباقى لم اقصد انه يوجد كميات ردم اكبر من 30 متر ولكن تدرج فى مناسيب الارض الطبيعية على طول الطريق لاكثر من 30 متر وهذا كثيرا ما يحدث لمن يعمل فى الطرق الصحراوية والجبلية وهذا مثلا عندما اضفت مناسيب اخرى لملف الاكسيل المرفق والنتيجة بالاوتوكاد





الاوتوكاد





لكنه كما ذكرت محاولة جيدة ويمكنك التعديل على ملف الليسب فى الفقرة الاتية اذا كنت صاحب الليسب ويهمك الردود والاستفسارات





ولك التوفيق


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (12 مايو 2009)

زادك الله علما ونفع بك المسلمين


----------



## ريان الموسى (12 مايو 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررر يااخي العزيز يا ريت شرح اوفى في عمليه ادخال المناسيب


----------



## ايمن نشأت (12 مايو 2009)

مشكور ررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (13 مايو 2009)

اخى سامح السلام عليكم ورحمة الله جزاك الله خير الجزاء على اجتهادك ارجو ان ترسل لى ملف ال ngl على البريد bagi- 2010آ ت هوت ميل شرطه صغيره - اما تعديل الليسب عدل فيه وجرب وارفق النتيجه


----------



## المبروك محمد ساسى (13 مايو 2009)

خيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمه


----------



## المهندس احمد ج (13 مايو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووور
بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng: issa (13 مايو 2009)

*السلام عليكم اخي عبدالباقي . وياريت لو ترفق شرح للموضع وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## ايمن نشأت (5 يونيو 2009)

شكراً جزيلا اخينا الكريم وربنا يكلل مجهودك بالنجاح


----------



## عزت محروس (5 يونيو 2009)

اخى جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك الاسلام والمسلمين


----------



## عزيز4554 (5 يونيو 2009)

كل التحية التقدير للاخ عبدالباقي غلى جهده


----------



## hassanaki (6 يونيو 2009)

ارجو التكرم منك يالارسال علي الميل [email protected] لاني لم استطيع التحميل مع جزيل الشكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## عبدو99 (6 يونيو 2009)

اخونا عبد الباقى كيف حالك انشاء الله طيب ياخوى الايميل بتاعك ما شغال او امكن انا نقلت غلط لو ممكن ترسل لى او تفتح خدمة استقبال الرسائل عندك


----------



## elkreem2 (6 يونيو 2009)

تشكر اخى على مجهودك الرائع
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## العباده (6 يونيو 2009)

اشكرك اخي عبد الباقي على البرنامج الرائع


----------



## hassanaki (7 يونيو 2009)

*ممكن ترسله لي علي الميل [email protected] لان الروابط لا تعمل وجزاك الله خير*​*مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر*


----------



## odwan (7 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم رفع الله قدرك وزاد من علمك ووفقك الله لما يحبه ويرضاه
ألف ألف ألف شكر


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (8 يونيو 2009)

جزاكم الله اخوانى الكرام خير الجزاء


----------



## almomani (9 يونيو 2009)

شكراً على المجهود وان شاء الله يستفيد منه الجميع


----------



## المهندس1400 (27 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
الرجاء إرسال شرح للموضوع لإكتمال الفائدة 
و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## dr_aflatooon (3 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا اخى الكريم على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## mostafammy (4 أغسطس 2009)

شكر ا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (11 سبتمبر 2009)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx alooooooot


----------



## ziad515 (11 سبتمبر 2009)

الله يعطيك العافيه على المجهود


----------



## salahleica (6 مايو 2010)

*وشكراعلي مجهودك اخي الكريم*​


----------



## مالك هاني (7 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اولا شكرا على هذا المجهود الطيب واسئل الله ان ينفعك بما علمتنا 
ولكن كلما حاولت ادخال الديتم كما كان فى شرحك اجد هذه الرسالهPoint or option keyword required. وكتبت الديتم كما شرحت بالضبط 0,90 ولكن دون فائده 
من فضلك يا اخى ارجوا الافاده ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## هانى عامر (7 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابا سندس (7 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## hany_meselhey (8 مايو 2010)

شكر خاص لكل من المهندس عبد الباقى والمهندس سامح 
ونرجو منكم تعديل الليسب ليناسب المناسيب زات الفروق الكبيرة وإرفاقه لنا . ونرجو شرح تفصيلى اكثر لليسب vcs 
 ولكم كل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (8 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير اخى هانى إن شاء الله سوف يرفع لكم شرح تفصيلى للسب vcs


----------



## hopakhalifa (8 مايو 2010)

شكرا م / عبد الباقى على المجهود الكبير


----------



## عاشق السهر (19 مايو 2010)

شكرا أخي جاري التحميل


----------



## عاشق السهر (19 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا أخي جاري التحميل


----------



## civil devel (19 أغسطس 2010)

مشكورررر يسلمووووو


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (19 أغسطس 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووور على الملف بس مانزل كامل


----------



## kakaomar (20 أغسطس 2010)

اخي عبد الباقي جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## kanan (22 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## dode789 (28 أغسطس 2010)

المقترب قال:


> بوركت ايها الكريم لكن عند اعطاء ال0والداتم يعطى رساله error: no function definition: ACET-STR-FORMAT
> وبارك الله فيكم



الاخ المقترب كانت عندي نفس المشكله لكن بعد البحث عبر الجوجل وجدت انه عند تنزيلنا للاوتوكاد لم ننزل الادوات المرافقه لها tool 
ولحل هذه المشكله ينبغي عليك ازالة تنصيب الاوتوكاد كاملا ثم تنصيبه مرة اخرى مع الاشارة انه واثناء التنصيب ينبغي عليك وضع اشارة صح على تحميل ال tool وعندها ستحل المشكله ان شاء الله


----------



## عزمي حماد (28 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا للأخ عبد الباقي والأخ عامر حميد ( من شركة بن عاتق ) صاحب الليسب
والليسب شغال بشكل جيد
شكرا مرة أخرى للأخوين​


----------



## خالد المنصوري (9 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله عنا وعن الامة كل خير


----------



## snap 10 (9 يناير 2012)

عبدالباقى الامين قال:


> الآن ترسمو البروفايل. بعدد 2 lisp وملف اكسل بكل سهوله وآسف جدا للتأخير عنكم. وأسألكم الدعاء


 

*مشكور على مجهودك *
*وياريت تعمله شرح فيديو ولو بسيط لاهميه الموضوع *​


----------



## كبل (9 يناير 2012)

*وشكراعلي مجهودك اخي الكريم*​


----------



## مهندس رواوص (9 يناير 2012)

شكرااا


----------



## م م علي الربيعي (24 أكتوبر 2012)

وجدتها و جدتها .... 
ههههه شكرا لك اخي الكريم (عبد الباقي الامين )


----------



## hosh123 (24 أكتوبر 2012)

snap 10 قال:


> *مشكور على مجهودك *
> *وياريت تعمله شرح فيديو ولو بسيط لاهميه الموضوع *​


السلام عليكم 
ستجد شرح فيديو لليسب فى هذا الرابط 
(V.38) LISPS # 2: DRAW FULL PROFILE - YouTube


----------



## عباس ربيع (9 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير ...وربنا يجعلة في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عمدةمحمود (15 يناير 2013)

شكرآ اخى الكريم:5::7:


----------



## firiale (5 مايو 2013)

1000 mercie


----------



## hossamyousef2012 (6 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا"


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (8 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا اخ عبد الباقي علي البروفايل مع الشاي


----------



## ملهم الدعيس (9 مايو 2013)

شرح بسيط بليز


----------



## smart0 (13 يوليو 2013)

يسلموووووووووووووووووو


----------



## metkal (27 يوليو 2013)

thankssssssssssss


----------



## adelhathout (4 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير وفتح لك ابواب علمه


----------



## asardia (4 أكتوبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## body55 (6 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرا شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خير جزاء.mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## adel104 (8 أكتوبر 2014)

أشكرك على المجهود المقدر


----------

